# Cage for a disabled rat?



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

I didn't think it would happen to one of my babies, but poor Bartok has lost most of the use of his back legs. I'm taking him to the vet next week, but from what I've read, there won't be much that can be done no matter what's causing it. So I'm starting to make plans for a new cage for him. Right now, he's living in the top unit of a DCN and it's perfect the way I have it set up so he doesn't have to climb and I'm using fleece for him now so he has more traction so he can get around easier. But I'm rehoming the boys that live in the bottom part of the DCN, so I'm giving the DCN away with them on the 16th.

I have a spare cage Bartok will be able to live in comfortably for a while, until I can make other arrangements but I'm already looking into what type of cage would be ideal for him in his condition. I'm looking at guinea pig cages since they tend to have few if any levels and a lot of floor space.

Here are the things I know that I want...

An opening top. I want to be able to just open the top so I can easily get Bartok in and out of the cage without forcing him through a tiny doorway.
A low roof. I want to still be able to hang hammocks, but not too high so it needs to not be too tall. I don't know if Bartok can get in and out of hammocks, but I'd like the option.
Either no levels or very low ones. Bartok can't climb steep inclines so I would rather have a cage with no levels, but one with very slight ones would be fine (I think).
Lots of floor space, but not more than 24 inches deep (can be really wide as it will be set on a table good sized table). I want him to not feel crowded and still have lots of room to "run" if he wants, but it also needs to not be extremely big both because I don't have the space and because if it's too big, he might have trouble moving far enough to get to his food and water when needed. I don't want to skimp, though. Over the next few days, I'm going to see how much room of the Critter Nation he actually uses and try to judge how much room he'll need in his new cage.

I found a cage that fits all my specifications, but I don't know if it would work for a rat... It kinda looks flimsy to me. What do y'all think? http://www.petsmart.com/small-pet/c...abitat-plus-zid36-5171984/cat-36-catid-600011


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

I found this, I'm not sure if it's big enough though but I don't think it comes with another level and the top opens.

https://www.google.com/shopping/pro....5&ei=BLNDU6ubAcOZ2QW41IGgAg&ved=0CIgCEKYrMAk


----------



## tpab23 (Apr 6, 2014)

Hi! That story doesn't sound very nice. But I think C&C cages would be PERFECT for your little disabled rattie. I was going to get guinea pigs before I got rats, and as they don't climb, they can be kept in a roofless c&c cage. but as you want one with a roof, that is so easy to change. if you don't know what a c&c cage is your probably like what the heck is she talking about, a c&c cages stands for cubes and coroplast. these are the cubes
http://www.islandmeetscity.com/imc2-content/uploads/2013/07/cubes.jpg they come apart and they come with connectors. in Australia they are extremely hard to find, but in america they are very popular and easy to find at walmart I think. Coroplast (i think america calls it something else) is what they use for, for sale signs, because its water proof, meaning when your rodent pees, it doesn't soak in and you need to keep changing it. this is coroplast https://www.universityproducts.com/secure/images/categories/main_246.jpg
now with c&c cages, you can design it however you want. some rat owners even create c&c cages and build it like a building. Im actually saving my money for some cubes! if you want to put a roof on it, that is so simple to do. and you can have it all one level. the grids come with connectors but some people say that using zip ties is better. some people even use both for more security. here are some pictures of c&c cages.
there are many people out there using c&c cage for rats. its just not as popular
http://www.google.com.au/url?sa=i&r...8b7BZg1eM3-jyIlOQ02TiedA&ust=1397033035674845 - on ratforum 
http://www.guineapigcages.com/photos/data/531/13ratcage05.jpg - these smaller grids may be better as he won't be able to fit his head in them. you can also get mesh ones
http://www.guineapigcages.com/photos/data/507/medium/29392x2x4_1_sm.jpg
http://www.australiancavysanctuary.com/cage1conniehsc.jpg
http://www.guineapigcagesstore.com/shared/themes/CavyCages/images/slide3.jpg
http://kathyskritters.com/tales/pgallery/images/cages/newcage.jpg


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

Hey-Fey, the pan is way too deep for me to use fleece with that cage. Plus, I need something I can set on a table. I should have mentioned those things before. My apologies.

tpab23, I was thinking about C&C but didn't know if that would be hard to set up... If I could do it, that would be the perfect cage for my baby boy. I can make it the exact right size for him and to fit on the table.


----------



## tpab23 (Apr 6, 2014)

FallDeere said:


> Hey-Fey, the pan is way too deep for me to use fleece with that cage. Plus, I need something I can set on a table. I should have mentioned those things before. My apologies.
> 
> tpab23, I was thinking about C&C but didn't know if that would be hard to set up... If I could do it, that would be the perfect cage for my baby boy. I can make it the exact right size for him and to fit on the table.


 exactly!! its measured with every grid so that makes it so easy. its super easy to set up you just need to put some time into it. there are many tutorials on youtube on how to set them up. you will just need to buy some extra grids to make a roof so you can hang hammocks and toys


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

There are a lot of guinea pig cages on the market that are in no way suitable for guinea pigs, actually. A lot of those would work well.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Also, Martin's can make you a cage in any dimensions you want. Their guinea pig cages would be a good fit. The pans can easily accommodate fleece, as it's what I use in my Martin's pans.

Their link: http://www.martinscages.com/products/cages/gpig/

Or just email them and ask them to quote you a cage of your dimensions.


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

I've already looked into Martin's cages and I am considering doing that, but I think I like the idea of C&C cages better. I think they'll cost less and be customizable so I can make it any size or shape even after I buy the panels. Since my living situation isn't exactly set in stone right now (which is why I'm rehoming all of my other rats and intended on rehoming Bartok as well), I think the flexibility of a C&C cage will be perfect for me. Right now, I need a very specific size/shape cage, but when I move, I have no clue where I'll have to put the cage.

I'm actually going to walmart today, so I'll check out those cubes.  I can't get them yet because I still have two double critter nation cages and no need nor the room to set up a new cage for Bartok yet. Until I find a home for my female rats (the boys are going to a new home on the 16th), I won't really have room to set up a new cage for Bartok (he'll live in a small spare cage) and so far I have no potential new owner for the girls. 

lol, I was about to type saying that I don't think Bartok can get in and out of a hammock now, but then I looked over at him and saw he's in his low hanging hammock. XD So I will need a place set up for him to have a hammock. I may not have panels covering the entire top, though. I'll probably put something else that is more easily taken off that is just there to keep him out of trouble should he decide to attempt to climb out while I'm not watching.


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

Sorry to double post, but I was wondering if anyone had experience with the first cage I linked to. I found it on Amazon.com for $50 (and free shipping) and I honestly really like the concept of that cage. The only thing is that I don't have room for it to be 47 inches wide. Does anyone know if it can be made smaller? It looks like it has panels that can be removed to make it smaller, but I don't know for sure...

http://www.amazon.com/Midwest-Interactive-Guinea-Habitat-Plus/dp/B001NJ0DQ8/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Looks like it separates in the middle length-wise, which would cut it in half. The base will then not fit, though, and it will not be long enough.


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

Yeah, this cage probably won't work. =/ From my research it seems like a C&C cage will end up either being deeper than 24 inches or too small because of the size of the panels, though. I may end up going with a hedgehog cage from Martin's Cages. It's 24 x 14 and that seems to be the exact amount of space Bartok is currently using in the Critter Nation he's currently in.


----------

